# RMI Service JBoss



## minimike (30. Jun 2011)

Hi

Ich kam seit heute zum ersten mal mit RMI in Berührung.
Ich habe eine Webapp die einen RMI Service bereitstellt. Die andere Anwendung ist client.
Das deploye ich auf Jboss 5.1. Der stellt aber schon einen RMI Service bereit. Bisheriger Workaround ist den Service von der Webapp auf einen anderen Port zu legen. Ich frage mich aber nun ob es eine einfache Möglichkeit gibt den Service der Webapp in den RMI Service zu integrieren?


----------



## FArt (30. Jun 2011)

minimike hat gesagt.:


> Ich kam seit heute zum ersten mal mit RMI in Berührung.


Ok.



minimike hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe eine Webapp die einen RMI Service bereitstellt. Die andere Anwendung ist client.


Das ist eine miese Konstruktion. Das eine ist ein Service, der wohl immer laufen soll. Das andere ist eine Webapplikation. Tu das nicht.



minimike hat gesagt.:


> Der stellt aber schon einen RMI Service bereit.


So kann man das nicht sagen. JBoss verwendet zur Kommunikation unter anderem auch RMI. Das kann dir aber egal sein. Dein Problem ist, dass JBoss bereits eine Port belegt, den du auch gerne verwenden möchtest, nämlich für deinen RMI Server.



minimike hat gesagt.:


> Bisheriger Workaround ist den Service von der Webapp auf einen anderen Port zu legen.


Wenn ein Port bereits belegt ist, bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig. Das ist kein Workaround, das liegt in der Natur der Sache beim Arbeiten mit Sockets.



minimike hat gesagt.:


> Ich frage mich aber nun ob es eine einfache Möglichkeit gibt den Service der Webapp in den RMI Service zu integrieren?


Einfach liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Zumindest gibt es eine konsistente Lösung für das Problem. Dein RMI Service sollte ein Service im JBoss sein. Das kann man z.B. mit einem MBean in einem SAR realisieren. Und deine Webanwendung bleibt eine reine Webanwendung, vermutlich in einem EAR.


----------



## minimike (30. Jun 2011)

Hallo FArt

Danke für deine Antwort. Anbei handelt es bei diesem Unterprojekt sich genauer gesagt um Hippo HST. Ich habe es noch nicht als EAR. Ist aber für später geplant. Ich möchte das mit Nuxeo ECM via CMIS verbinden und als Portlet in GateIn einbinden. Das ist erst mal eine Zwischenlösung. Ich bin Java Einsteiger und noch nicht fit genug um komplett was neues selber zu machen. Langfristig will ich was mit SEAM und wicked als Frontend ohne CMIS machen. Aber weiterhin Nuxeo im Backend. Nun der Server ist schon gekauft und ich brauche dringend was greifbares für mein Hauptprojekt. Manchmal ist eine schlechte Lösung besser als gar keine Lösung

Gibt es da ein Beispiel Betreff dem MBean in einem SAR? Projekt oder sample Code?


----------



## FArt (30. Jun 2011)

Das hier ist schnell gemacht: Chapter 28. Service POJOs (JBoss extension of EJB3)


----------

